# Private Function for Sammy



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks you guys xx Love and Peace

Right now the intention is to raise a glass to our Sammy and celebrate the joys of love life and humour just as she did.

Who's serving tonight then ???

Bubbles i think :thumbup:

and a tune xx

YouTube - Lean On Me (Live) From a 1973 BBC concert


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank-you. Mac xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Wonderful rainy :crying:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Just came by to raise a glass with you all


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I will have a small glass please not the usual bucket that Sammy used to give me - driving in the morning 

RIP Cariad xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

That was so moving.. gave me time to reflect on how lucky we are and how strong and insperational Sammy was!!!


I'll have a vodka and coke..
dont tell my mum!  
xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

well done Rainy


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you. Mac xxxx


Honoured xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Glasses raised here.....Shine on Sammy x x x


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Honey, I think it should be thistle tea all round to start with!!!

Cheers!


Sh xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello. Can we have a large brandy please? Mac and Diane


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you Rainy for organising that, for some reason as soon as i opened your thread and read begins, i cried for the first time in a long time, i couldnt control it.

Now then Thats a great song choice 

I was thinking about something the other day......can everyone remeber when sammy made a spelling mistake in her post and posted willy instead of something else looool

:001_tongue:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hehe I was still on the 'silence for Sammy' thread, I was waiting for someone to go 'finished!' ....i'm a dozy fool :laugh:

I'll have a strongbow please


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Coming right up x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Glass raised for our goodest girl..


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Honey, I think it should be thistle tea all round to start with!!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sh xxx


Go on then! Think I can force one down For Sammy!
DT


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

i think we should all try this sea weed tea!!!

Rainy - you did really well and as i said before thank you. It is a very special moment we will all remember.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I will have a glass of bubbly please. Nice and chilled.:smile5:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Can we have a large brandy please? Mac and Diane


Might just join you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

To Sammy! :smile5:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Just stopping by to raise a quick mug of herbal tea to Sammy.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Can we have a large brandy please? Mac and Diane


You can have a bottle if you wish....

My turn on the jukebox?

YouTube - Zoe - Sunshine on a rainy day

Whose next?

Sh xx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

thank you rainy  

malibu and coke please


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

just a little verse for Sammy as we reflect and celebrate her friendship

If tears could build a stairway,

And memories were a lane,

I would walk right up to Heaven

To bring you home again.

No farewell's were spoken,

No time for goodbye,

You were gone before I knew it,

And only God knows why.

My heart still aches in sadness,

And secret tears will flow,

What is meant to me to lose you,

No one will ever know.

Author unknown


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> To Sammy! :smile5:


here here

Sammy Sunbeam the blimmin angel


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Go on then, I'll try this seaweed tea


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My glass is raised for Sammy 

Shine on Sammy xx


----------



## BrodiesMummy (Dec 11, 2008)

That was really thoughtful Rainy to include everyone, i didnt speak to sammy but i seen her posts so realise why everyone has been touched by her, i dont normally get on PF at home on my laptop but managed to at 5 to 9 tonight for the 1st time  such a weird coincidence


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Well done Rainy and all you guys xx

I'll have a lager and lime please


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol 
True sammy style , Thistle teea all round it is then


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

tashi said:


> just a little verse for Sammy as we reflect and celebrate her friendship
> 
> If tears could build a stairway,
> 
> ...


Wish you could Tashi! wish you could!
DT


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Been a very sad week this week with Sammy and my friend then yesterday heard one of our old managers from work had a heart attack in her sleep on monday she was retired but had been our boss for years. I'm now begginging to think I'm a jinx.



I don't really drink and have to be upearly for work tomorrow so would it be possible to just have a coke please thanks


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

My turn on the juke box

YouTube - Hot Chocolate - Every 1's a winner 1978


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i'll have my usual seaweed:001_unsure: followed by a dry martini shaken not stirred please!!


Sammys-Agent-00Noushka


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Our glasses are raised. To Samantha. x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I got very emotional these past few minutes, as I noticed Diane & Mac here...and the beautiful picture of Sammy on the avatar.

God Bless you Sammy, and I will have a brandy with Diane & Mac. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful Tashi. Thank-you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Samantha xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Shazach said:


> You can have a bottle if you wish....
> 
> My turn on the jukebox?
> 
> ...


LOL i put this on the morning thread today 

We really were seperated at birth 

Or maybe it's the crop circles


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

To Samantha! A special person I shall never forget!

We have known each other for a very very short time! Yet during that time we have been happy, we have been sad, we have laughed, we have cried! but during that time each of us have known that the other is a very special person, One that you ever only meet once in a lifetime.

So although I am not with you in body Sammy, I am with you in soul! and I always shall be! One day we shall walk that road together, we'll laugh again I know, because we are ! Friends for ever! And nothing can ever take that away from us.
RIP sweetheart.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> Our glasses are raised. To Samantha. x


To Samantha xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll have a tia maria and raise a glass to the wonderful Sammy xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> To Samantha! A special person I shall never forget!
> 
> We have known each other for a very very short time! Yet during that time we have been happy, we have been sad, we have laughed, we have cried! but during that time each of us have known that the other is a very special person, One that you ever only meet once in a lifetime.
> 
> ...


xxx

What ya drinking Sue ???


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> Our glasses are raised. To Samantha. x


Samantha...May every hour be happy hour x x x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

can we put vodka in the thistle tea???

May we also raise a glass (or 5) to Diane and Mac for raising such a fantastic daughter. Bottoms up, cheers etc. 

Many hugs and love xxxx (and bubbles) xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Diane&Mac said:


> Our glasses are raised. To Samantha. x





mollyismyworld said:


> I got very emotional these past few minutes, as I noticed Diane & Mac here...and the beautiful picture of Sammy on the avatar.
> 
> God Bless you Sammy, and I will have a brandy with Diane & Mac. xx


I noticed that as well looks a lovely pic could do with it a little bigger she looks so pretty


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

to sammy 

r.i.p our sunbeam xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> can we put vodka in the thistle tea???
> 
> May we also raise a glass (or 5) to Diane and Mac for raising such a fantastic daughter. Bottoms up, cheers etc.
> 
> Many hugs and love xxxx (and bubbles) xxx


To Diane and Mac


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> I got very emotional these past few minutes, as I noticed Diane & Mac here...and the beautiful picture of Sammy on the avatar.
> 
> God Bless you Sammy, and I will have a brandy with Diane & Mac. xx


Me too.

And yet in the silence....what comes in to my head but......smelly foo foos!!!
Thanks for the smile Sammy :crying:

Sh xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Il have a glass of vodka please on behalf of our sammy the goodest girl

Love form kerry-the-blimmin-angel


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

just for sammy!!! YouTube - Sister Sledge - We are Family


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I brought nibbles

To Samantha, To diane, to Mac, to Ella and to Josh x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Samantha...May every hour be happy hour x x x


I told her the other day that i hoped the other angels all new where the best bars were


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> I brought nibbles
> 
> To Samantha, To diane, to Mac, to Ella and to Josh x


WooOOohOOoooo nibbles


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> To Samantha! A special person I shall never forget!
> 
> We have known each other for a very very short time! Yet during that time we have been happy, we have been sad, we have laughed, we have cried! but during that time each of us have known that the other is a very special person, One that you ever only meet once in a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Hello Sue. Thank-you Mac and Diane xxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

omg i thought i wouldn't cry again and that i was coping well...well it didn't last long

just seeing how close everyone on here is and how sammy has brought us together is bringing tears to my eyes


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> can we put vodka in the thistle tea???
> 
> May we also raise a glass (or 5) to Diane and Mac for raising such a fantastic daughter. Bottoms up, cheers etc.
> 
> Many hugs and love xxxx (and bubbles) xxx


To Diane & Mac.....cheer's x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> just for sammy!!! YouTube - Sister Sledge - We are Family


GREAT CHOICE 



bexy1989 said:


> omg i thought i wouldn't cry again and that i was coping well...well it didn't last long
> 
> just seeing how close everyone on here is and how sammy has brought us together is bringing tears to my eyes


I ordered no booing Mrs go splash ya face


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello. Where is Kerry? Mac


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> can we put vodka in the thistle tea???
> 
> May we also raise a glass (or 5) to Diane and Mac for raising such a fantastic daughter. Bottoms up, cheers etc.
> 
> Many hugs and love xxxx (and bubbles) xxx


To Diane and Mac, Cheers xxx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> omg i thought i wouldn't cry again and that i was coping well...well it didn't last long
> 
> just seeing how close everyone on here is and how sammy has brought us together is bringing tears to my eyes


I'd second that Bexy!!
She Was 'Some Machine'!!!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> To Samantha! A special person I shall never forget!
> 
> We have known each other for a very very short time! Yet during that time we have been happy, we have been sad, we have laughed, we have cried! but during that time each of us have known that the other is a very special person, One that you ever only meet once in a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Just beautiful Sue...heartfelt & so true x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello. Where is Kerry? Mac


I am here dont you worry i would never miss this.! I have spoken and raised a glass for our sammy
Here to you and diane also


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

only thing is i canny run 2 bars.. i get dyslexic!! lol were are we, in here or in Sammys bar?? lmao!!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I'd second that Bexy!!
> She Was 'Some Machine'!!!


she really was 

and she will be missed dearly


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I am here dont you worry i would never miss this.! I have spoken and raised a glass for our sammy


That always makes me laugh, Diane or Mac just call and up you pop like a little gem xxxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Next song, I heard this on the radio the other day, and it made me think of Sammy and all dancing on the bar, coyote ugly style  (on the bar thread)

YouTube - Coyote Ugly Soundtrack - LeAnn Rimes - Can't Fight The Moonl

Sh xx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

sammy's bar is closed tonight!! we are here!!!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Whos turn on the jukebox ? 
Lets have a giggle, just like Sammy would have wanted!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

rainy said:


> That always makes me laugh, Diane or Mac just call and up you pop like a little gem xxxx


I was just thinking that myself


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Next song, I heard this on the radio the other day, and it made me think of Sammy and all dancing on the bar, coyote ugly style  (on the bar thread)
> 
> YouTube - Coyote Ugly Soundtrack - LeAnn Rimes - Can't Fight The Moonl
> 
> Sh xx


PMSL i can see it now hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> That always makes me laugh, Diane or Mac just call and up you pop like a little gem xxxx


Not the lettuce obviously


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I can hear them calling  Its weird but i always know when there calling


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Just had to pop in to raise a glass to Sammy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> That always makes me laugh, Diane or Mac just call and up you pop like a little gem xxxx


That was one of the thing's Samantha used to say to us ' go to dog section and shout Kerry , she will come ' . Thank-you Kerry xxx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

"My Girl!!" YouTube - Jackson 5 My Girl


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

*raised bottle of champagne* to sammy!!! 
well done rainy!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> Not the lettuce obviously


Lol, never though of Kerry as a lettuce before!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> "My Girl!!" YouTube - Jackson 5 My Girl


I love this song


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Just had to pop in to raise a glass to Sammy.


Much appreciated you lovely lady xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> That was one of the thing's Samantha used to say to us ' go to dog section and shout Kerry , she will come ' . Thank-you Kerry xxx


hehe No problem been my pleasure and if you need anything else you keep on shouting 
I promised sammy i would help and i hope i have xx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> That was one of the thing's Samantha used to say to us ' go to dog section and shout Kerry , she will come ' . Thank-you Kerry xxx


Or go to Gen Chat, Reddogs will be in the bar!! lmao


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

What we really want to know is has Mac & Diane found the Negligee thread yet


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello Red. Actually you have all been wonderfull. Don't let us go just yet. We still need you in our lives. Where is the agent ? Mac


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry I'm late!
Computer went wonky 
I'll have a coke and raise my glass to Sammy 
But alas i am off to bed so i will miss all the fun
Enjoy everyone
Sammy was a great inspiration and will be very missed


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

YouTube - How to Save a Life- The Fray; Music Video

for you sunbeam xxxx you told us how much you loved this song xxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> What we really want to know is has Mac & Diane found the Negligee thread yet


As long as Josh and Ella haven't....... :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Here's to you Sammy, I know you are smiling down on us mad as cheese girl,
I miss you x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> What we really want to know is has Mac & Diane found the Negligee thread yet


I had the same thought earlier.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> What we really want to know is has Mac & Diane found the Negligee thread yet


Rainy. Diane just uttered the word's ' oh dear god noo ' .Mac.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Red. Actually you have all been wonderfull. Don't let us go just yet. We still need you in our lives. Where is the agent ? Mac


We wont let you go your stuck with us now  Agent is here to


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> YouTube - How to Save a Life- The Fray; Music Video
> 
> for you sunbeam xxxx you told us how much you loved this song xxx


Thank-you. Diane and Mac


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Red. Actually you have all been wonderfull. Don't let us go just yet. We still need you in our lives. Where is the agent ? Mac


We wont let go


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> YouTube - How to Save a Life- The Fray; Music Video
> 
> for you sunbeam xxxx you told us how much you loved this song xxx


Yes she loved this xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I wantedto post this a while ago, but I didn't ever get the right chance....it's not for crying!

I read this at my grandad's funeral last yr, and I love it....


When tomorrow starts without me
And I'm not there to see
The sun will rise and find your eyes
Filled up with tears for me

I wish so much you would not cry
The way you do today
Whilst thinking of the many things
You still wanted to say

When tomorrow starts without me
Please try to understand
And Angel came and called my name
And took me by the hand

He said my place was ready
In Heaven far above
And that I'd have to leave behind 
All those I dearly love

But when tomorrow starts without me
Don't think we'r far apart
For even though I can't be seen
I'm right there in your heart.

God bless Samantha. xx Keeley. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Red. Actually you have all been wonderfull. Don't let us go just yet. We still need you in our lives. Where is the agent ? Mac


Noush was having puter probs earlier! but I did see her post!
Sweet sue
will give her a call!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I can remember that negligee thread quite vividly. I might even beable to recite some from memory?:blush:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Red. Actually you have all been wonderfull. Don't let us go just yet. We still need you in our lives. Where is the agent ? Mac


here i am xxx

ive just been drinking my seaweed over in the corner

Sammys-Agent-00Noushka xxx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hey another girly song!! YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Music Video)


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I can remember that negligee thread quite vividly. I might even beable to recite some from memory?:blush:


yes that was a unique PF moment!!!! ha ha ha ha a ha!!!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Rainy. Diane just uttered the word's ' oh dear god noo ' .Mac.


How beautiful Sammy looks in your avatar!! 
Its a shame it isnt a little bigger!
You were blessed!  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I can remember that negligee thread quite vividly. I might even beable to recite some from memory?:blush:


I missed that thread but was reading it the other night.! Was a right laugh


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hello Red. Actually you have all been wonderfull. Don't let us go just yet. We still need you in our lives. Where is the agent ? Mac


We're not letting go. And you have been wonderful too.



mollyismyworld said:


> I wantedto post this a while ago, but I didn't ever get the right chance....it's not for crying!
> 
> I read this at my grandad's funeral last yr, and I love it....
> 
> ...


I was trying to find this the other day...

Sh x


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i missed that negligee thread i think


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

well done for this rainy ,
im raising a glass for sammy, xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I can remember that negligee thread quite vividly. I might even beable to recite some from memory?:blush:


Diane said ' no thank-you!' Mac x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sammy you will never be forgotten you memory will live on in this forum for ever and ever.

R I P SAMMY.


I'm going to have to love you and leave you now as the dogs are demanding to go out.

Night all.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm here and raising a glass to Sammy, Unfortunately i didn't get to know her but just seeing how well thought of she was by forum members has saddened me a great deal since her passing, So here's to Sammy,
Some people are so afraid to die that they never begin to live. Sammy was a lesson to us all and lived life to the full until before she died xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> yes that was a unique PF moment!!!! ha ha ha ha a ha!!!


LOL Hall of fame


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> i missed that negligee thread i think


It was hilarious, sammys poor eyes hehe  does anyone remember sammy accidently posting the word willy instead of something else


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> Diane said ' no thank-you!' Mac x


LMAO.. was dang funny!! but then that was Sammy!!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

DJ Doggy says: YouTube - Queen - crazy little thing called love

This inspires lots of really funny memories!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> It was hilarious, sammys poor eyes hehe  does anyone remember sammy accidently posting the word willy instead of something else


Yes I do. Bordie and Red got quite excited I think!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Just feel that I have to mention a member that is not her herself tonight 

Sally - AKA - Billyboysmammy had many laughs with Sammy!
So let me fill a glass for Billyboysmammy!
To Sammy!! A special Friend who I shared so much in common with and one I shall never forget!
Sally
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

OK which was funnier

Negligee
or
Foo Foo posts ?? :w00t:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> DJ Doggy says: YouTube - Queen - crazy little thing called love
> 
> This inspires lots of really funny memories!


Doing a good job there GM!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> DJ Doggy says: YouTube - Queen - crazy little thing called love
> 
> This inspires lots of really funny memories!


I LOVE this song i LOVE Queen i have seen them live!!!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> It was hilarious, sammys poor eyes hehe  does anyone remember sammy accidently posting the word willy instead of something else


oooo i might have to hunt it out


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Yes I do. Bordie and Red got quite excited I think!!


sounds about right, i think they are still fighting over her now


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> OK which was funnier
> 
> Negligee
> or
> Foo Foo posts ?? :w00t:


FOO FOO i love the my girl thread i have had some right laughs in there


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just feel that I have to mention a member that is not her herself tonight
> 
> Sally - AKA - Billyboysmammy had many laughs with Sammy!
> So let me fill a glass for Billyboysmammy!
> ...


I will raise one with Sal xx

3 Muskateers i reckon me you and her :w00t:


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> i missed that negligee thread i think


OMG I remember that thread,though i wish i didn't


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just feel that I have to mention a member that is not her herself tonight
> 
> Sally - AKA - Billyboysmammy had many laughs with Sammy!
> So let me fill a glass for Billyboysmammy!
> ...


Give her our love please Sue? Sally was fantastic with us one night. #The night before she went away, she sat up with us till quite late. Mac


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

For Sammy xxx​


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Heavenleigh said:


> OMG I remember that thread,though i wish i didn't


now i think i will deff have to find it haha


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just feel that I have to mention a member that is not her herself tonight
> 
> Sally - AKA - Billyboysmammy had many laughs with Sammy!
> So let me fill a glass for Billyboysmammy!
> ...


To Sally xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

To sally who i know was great with sammy and family


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Give her our love please Sue? Sally was fantastic with us one night. #The night before she went away, she sat up with us till quite late. Mac


I shall tell SAlly when we next speak! I have just tried to call the 'agent' Noush is just back from the vets with one of her dogs! she was worried earlier! I hope all is well as she is not answering! I have left her a message
Sweet Sue


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm, im thinking im gonna have to find this thread lmao, or do i not want to lol xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

this champagne is lovely, another glass wouldn't go a miss please.:smile5:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, i am sorry i,m late is there any champer,s left for me please. :smile5:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well forgive me fellow members, Diane and Mac I must be away early tonight got a long day ahead of us tomorrow, so am going to get on my way to bed.


My love to all the family Mac, would one day love to meet the little uns, give them a hug and a kiss from me.


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to jump in, but just logged on and happen to have a glass of cava in hand, would like to raise it to Sammy, who took time to advise me on my lump/biopsy even though she was ill herself..that says it all.
Ching Ching....to Sammy xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i would also like to raise my glass to sammy, god bless you x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Hi, i am sorry i,m late is there any champer,s left for me please. :smile5:


Most definately but i can't do the fancy pictures after 3 large glasses of wine


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I shall aways remember the night that Sammy Sunbeam labelled me 'Sweet Sue' I often wonder where she got that impression from!!!! but it stuck!!!!!!!!! Did we have a laugh that night??
did we just!

To Sammy (another down the hatch)
from Sweet Sue


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've found the bar.

Could I have a Baileys with ice, please? And is it OK if I help myself to a plate of those yummy nibbles, I haven't had time for tea yet?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

tashi said:


> Well forgive me fellow members, Diane and Mac I must be away early tonight got a long day ahead of us tomorrow, so am going to get on my way to bed.
> 
> My love to all the family Mac, would one day love to meet the little uns, give them a hug and a kiss from me.


Than-you Tashi. Diane and Mac


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Than-you Tashi. Diane and Mac


Is there a song you want to play? anything Sammy really loved, or a song that reminds you of her?? 
Abi


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

For you hun!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I shall aways remember the night that Sammy Sunbeam labelled me 'Sweet Sue' I often wonder where she got that impression from!!!! but it stuck!!!!!!!!! Did we have a laugh that night??
> did we just!
> 
> To Sammy (another down the hatch)
> from Sweet Sue


I remember the night she told us about you. She told us you was sweet and gentle. We used to hear her laughing and go in to see what she was laughing at, we used to sit and read some of the post's with her. it was better than TV. Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

The funniest was when sammy popped up on my profile and told me she had, had a dream about me and my dogs going to visit her  
And when she started calling me Kerry-the-blimmin-angel made me feel special


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I shall aways remember the night that Sammy Sunbeam labelled me 'Sweet Sue' I often wonder where she got that impression from!!!! but it stuck!!!!!!!!! Did we have a laugh that night??
> did we just!
> 
> To Sammy (another down the hatch)
> from Sweet Sue


She was really pulling your leg but it kind of stuck, lets face it she called me Lovely Rainy and then changed it to Brainy Rainy (borrowed from Lilys Mum) so it's dubious to say the least


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Is there a song you want to play? anything Sammy really loved, or a song that reminds you of her??
> Abi


She loved the fray and the man who can't be moved by the script? Mac


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 24174
> 
> 
> For you hun!!


I think you should flash your pink pants for Diane & Mac, Red.
Show them what kind of thing Sammy was laughing at!!! :ciappa::lol::ciappa:

(Any excuse I know!!! xxx)

Sh x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I remember the night she told us about you. She told us you was sweet and gentle. We used to hear her laughing and go in to see what she was laughing at, we used to sit and read some of the post's with her. it was better than TV. Mac


That's what i always say, better than anything on TV at the moment


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I remember the night she told us about you. She told us you was sweet and gentle. We used to hear her laughing and go in to see what she was laughing at, we used to sit and read some of the post's with her. it was better than TV. Mac


We shared a special friendship for sure!
One that I doubt I shall ever experience again!
But heck!!! some things I am unable to repeat! ever!!!

To Sammy! My Friend!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

I love the man who cant be moved!!!!! :thumbsup:

YouTube - The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Shazach said:


> I think you should flash your pink pants for Diane & Mac, Red.
> Show them what kind of thing Sammy was laughing at!!! :ciappa::lol::ciappa:
> 
> (Any excuse I know!!! xxx)
> ...


Hang on Sh dont we want them to stay -

:crying::crying::crying:

Keep your trousers on Red


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

How to save a life - The Fray


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> She loved the fray and the man who can't be moved by the script? Mac


YouTube - The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved

For you all and for you Beautiful Sammy 

I love this song


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> She loved the fray and the man who can't be moved by the script? Mac


Diane & Mac,

Do u know how to put Sammy's pic in with a post so we can all see her? You can attach it so it gets bigger.

She looks so happy in that pic. xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh dear!! Bordie has drunk too much. How embarressing.

YouTube - Best moment in only fools and horses! Del Boy bar fall


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> View attachment 24174
> 
> 
> For you hun!!


I'll have a large pne of those and i will raise it to sammy too.

Sorry i seem to be late been reading all the posts so far takes some time

YouTube - ALWAYS - JON BON JOVI


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> She loved the fray and the man who can't be moved by the script? Mac


YouTube - The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Ilovemyrattysteve said:


> I love the man who cant be moved!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> YouTube - The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved


We played this today. Thank-you. Mac


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

you might all be all a little young to remember this one.
but this this was Sammy for Me..
Be Proud, be loud, be heard!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I never had the pleasure of hearing Sammy's voice! we had arranged a phone call - but it was never to be! But I think I can imagine............


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Diane & Mac,
> 
> Do u know how to put Sammy's pic in with a post so we can all see her? You can attach it so it gets bigger.
> 
> She looks so happy in that pic. xx


I don't i am sorry love. I am struggling keeping up with all the post's, i don't know how you lot do it. Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> YouTube - The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved
> 
> For you all and for you Beautiful Sammy
> 
> I love this song


me too


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

For Candys mum


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> I don't i am sorry love. I am struggling keeping up with all the post's, i don't know how you lot do it. Mac


We don't!! We just all cross post and twitter on regardles :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I don't i am sorry love. I am struggling keeping up with all the post's, i don't know how you lot do it. Mac


Im struggling to Mac and thats a first for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> you might all be all a little young to remember this one.
> but this this was Sammy for Me..
> Be Proud, be loud, be heard!!!
> YouTube - FAITH HILL "IF MY HEART HAD WINGS" HD INAUGURAL NEIGHBORHOOD BALL BARACK & MICHELLE OBAMA


Beautiful. Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Oh dear!! Bordie has drunk too much. How embarressing.
> 
> YouTube - Best moment in only fools and horses! Del Boy bar fall


Was that when he first saw Sammy walk in the bar 

Love this clip one of my all time favourite TV moments


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the Baileys.

(Holds glass up - 'To Sammy' - a very special lady')


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

It is no problem Mac 


Uh ohhhh, my glass i empty! 
Please sir can i have some more ?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

PMSL Just found that thread and can't stop laughing 


LMAO!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

This really runs through my mind alot at the moment

Really beautiful

YouTube - I Know You By Heart - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> PMSL Just found that thread and can't stop laughing
> 
> LMAO!


It's priceless


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Is Pleccy here?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I don't i am sorry love. I am struggling keeping up with all the post's, i don't know how you lot do it. Mac


No problem.

It's so nice to have you here. All of you. xx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

A song for Sammy x

YouTube - Jeff Buckley-Hallelujah


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Is Pleccy here?


He knew about it


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> This really runs through my mind alot at the moment
> 
> Really beautiful
> 
> YouTube - I Know You By Heart - Eva Cassidy


We love this one too. Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Is Pleccy here?


I havent seen him although i know he would love to be here


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Is Pleccy here?


i dont think he is


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

sorry to post yet another song.. but
YouTube - Peter Gabriel Secret World Tour, In Your Eyes


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> For Candys mum
> View attachment 24175


thank you very Much

To Sammy xx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> PMSL Just found that thread and can't stop laughing
> 
> LMAO!


could ya post a link?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> We love this one too. Mac


This one too then xx

YouTube - Katie Melua, Eva Cassidy - What A Wonderful World


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> sorry to post yet another song.. but
> YouTube - Peter Gabriel Secret World Tour, In Your Eyes


I love this song..............
................A toast..........
To the bestest-bravest-buddy a friend could want x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> This one too then xx
> 
> YouTube - Katie Melua, Eva Cassidy - What A Wonderful World


rainy i love that song


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hmm, I think i'll have to move on to root beer now, i've got an interview with a potential work placement tomorrow, I don't think they'll appreciate my beer breath 

Does anyone mind if I add a song? 

it's a nice one, reminds me of all the happy days and nights spent on here


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Having a pint for Sammy. Sorry it took so long was reading all the messages. This was such a wonderful idea. Thankyou I feel so lucky to be a part of this caring considerate community of friends. True friendship can be separated by miles and still remain oh so strong and that is what all of you do for each other Bless you all....Jill


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> I love this song..............
> ................A toast..........
> To the bestest-bravest-buddy a friend could want x x x


here here

to our sunbeam

xxxxxxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> hmm, I think i'll have to move on to root beer now, i've got an interview with a potential work placement tomorrow, I don't think they'll appreciate my beer breath
> 
> Does anyone mind if I add a song?
> 
> it's a nice one, reminds me of all the happy days and nights spent on here


Go for it, Hun.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

YouTube - ABBA-The Winner Takes It All Live 1980

I would like to announce the nominations - ahead of time because our Sammy has won the vast majority of votes!! I am sure you will agree the comments about her are so lovely and I hope would be a lovely memory for Mac and Diane to keep as a precious memory. 


Sammy - PF most loved member

diane&mac - for being here - pf newcomer award

I really want to add Sammy to my vote

bravest person Sammy

I'm going to nominate
Minni-girl (sammy).. Not for being a bottomless pit of advice, nor for being a total loon ( although i think she is) and not for anything to do with pets, animals, or really the forum
I'm nominating her because, shes one brave girl, that the vast majority of members on her love!

Sammy.... for always being so lovely & such fun.

1)minnigirl....The light & Sunshine of the forum!

minniegirl sammy cos she iswonderfull

Ok
My vote is: sammy

Sammy - PF most loved member


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I don't i am sorry love. I am struggling keeping up with all the post's, i don't know how you lot do it. Mac


If you click on Edit Profile top left of the screen , 
4th option down which says Edit profile picture and then you just click browse and all your photots will come up 
Once youve done this everyone will be ablke to go on your profile and see the beautiful picture of your daughter more clearly!  
xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Go for it, Hun.


Thankyou 

YouTube - When the Day Met the Night - Lyrics


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> hmm, I think i'll have to move on to root beer now, i've got an interview with a potential work placement tomorrow, I don't think they'll appreciate my beer breath
> 
> Does anyone mind if I add a song?
> 
> it's a nice one, reminds me of all the happy days and nights spent on here


You go for it xxxxxxx

SAmmy loved a good PF Boogie xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

"Wind Beneath My Wings"

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh.
It must have been cold there in my shadow,
to never have sunlight on your face.
You were content to let me shine, that's your way.
You always walked a step behind.

So I was the one with all the glory,
while you were the one with all the strength.
A beautiful face without a name for so long.
A beautiful smile to hide the pain.

Did you ever know that you're my hero,
and everything I would like to be?
I can fly higher than an eagle,
'cause you are the wind beneath my wings.

It might have appeared to go unnoticed,
but I've got it all here in my heart.
I want you to know I know the truth, of course I know it.
I would be nothing without you.

Did you ever know that you're my hero?
You're everything I wish I could be.
I could fly higher than an eagle,
'cause you are the wind beneath my wings.

Did I ever tell you you're my hero?
You're everything, everything I wish I could be.
Oh, and I, I could fly higher than an eagle,
'cause you are the wind beneath my wings,
'cause you are the wind beneath my wings.

Oh, the wind beneath my wings.
You, you, you, you are the wind beneath my wings.
Fly, fly, fly away. You let me fly so high.
Oh, you, you, you, the wind beneath my wings.
Oh, you, you, you, the wind beneath my wings.

Fly, fly, fly high against the sky,
so high I almost touch the sky.
Thank you, thank you,
thank God for you, the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

is Pleccy here?? Sammy was very fond of him


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> "Wind Beneath My Wings"
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh.
> It must have been cold there in my shadow,
> ...


Or you could just do this

YouTube - Wind Beneath My Wings BETTE MIDLER


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> YouTube - ABBA-The Winner Takes It All Live 1980
> 
> I would like to announce the nominations - ahead of time because our Sammy has won the vast majority of votes!! I am sure you will agree the comments about her are so lovely and I hope would be a lovely memory for Mac and Diane to keep as a precious memory.
> 
> ...


Woohoo I am pleased to hear the first PF award goes to Sammy, she would have loved it...well done sunbeam...we love ya x x x


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

rainy said:


> You go for it xxxxxxx
> 
> SAmmy loved a good PF Boogie xx


even more so when she got up on that bar :yikes:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok Sammy....Boogie time, you liked this when i had posted it once before....so here it is again 

YouTube - Lady Gaga - Poker Face (FULL HQ) *With Lyrics*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> "Wind Beneath My Wings"
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh.
> It must have been cold there in my shadow,
> ...


such a beautiful song DT.....lovely words xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> is Pleccy here?? Sammy was very fond of him


Just asked Agent!! he knew about it!

Where you been??

How is your baby?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> YouTube - ABBA-The Winner Takes It All Live 1980
> 
> I would like to announce the nominations - ahead of time because our Sammy has won the vast majority of votes!! I am sure you will agree the comments about her are so lovely and I hope would be a lovely memory for Mac and Diane to keep as a precious memory.
> 
> ...


Thank-you very very much. We are heartbroken, but we are amongst new friend's. Thank-you. Diane and Mac


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Im pleased sammy won she will be very pleased.!
Dt i love that song


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh yey i voted Sammy too xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

YouTube - When the Day Met the Night - Lyrics

Just reposting the song - I think it may have got lost in all the pages :laugh:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Diane & Mac we are proud to have you aboard, as long as you stick around you will have our friendship...always x x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> oh yey i voted Sammy too xx


Me too Noush...love that Sammy x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Im pleased sammy won she will be very pleased.!
> Dt i love that song


We do too. Mac xx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Could I add another toast please?

To Minni, without whom none of us here would have met Sammy, and without whose escapades with the next doors dog, the my girl thread would not have been there for us to learn about foo foos!!

To Minni!!!


Sh xxx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

This song just so reminds me of Sammy, if you listen to the lyrics to the end you will understand

YouTube - Prayer of St. Francis by Sarah MacLachlan


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you very very much. We are heartbroken, but we are amongst new friend's. Thank-you. Diane and Mac


Yes you are  xxx

A strange and mottley bunch but as i have found the last few weeks a bunch of people you really really want on your side


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Diane & Mac we are proud to have you aboard, as long as you stick around you will have our friendship...always x x x


Cant agree more!! You'll forever find friends in us!! Always here for you Diane and Mac, just give anyone a shout!
xxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Could I add another toast please?
> 
> To Minni, without whom none of us here would have met Sammy, and without whose escapades with the next doors dog, the my girl thread would not have been there for us to learn about foo foos!!
> 
> ...


To Minni!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Could I add another toast please?
> 
> To Minni, without whom none of us here would have met Sammy, and without whose escapades with the next doors dog, the my girl thread would not have been there for us to learn about foo foos!!
> 
> ...


WoooHooooOOOoooo

Minni xxxxx and babies (and the cheeky chappie who sneaked in a quickie)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Thank-you very very much. We are heartbroken, but we are amongst new friend's. Thank-you. Diane and Mac


Many of us are sharing your grief!

What would SAmmy do?

I think a drink of tea is called for!!

So open wide all!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Could I add another toast please?
> 
> To Minni, without whom none of us here would have met Sammy, and without whose escapades with the next doors dog, the my girl thread would not have been there for us to learn about foo foos!!
> 
> ...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just asked Agent!! he knew about it!
> 
> Where you been??
> 
> How is your baby?


im here dont worry!!

shes not her usual bouncy naughty self shall we say!!:nonod:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Sally aka Billyboysmammy was renamed
Foo Fingers by Sammy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Shazach said:
> 
> 
> > Could I add another toast please?
> ...


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Could I add another toast please?
> 
> To Minni, without whom none of us here would have met Sammy, and without whose escapades with the next doors dog, the my girl thread would not have been there for us to learn about foo foos!!
> 
> ...


To minni....& the squincher's....bottom's up!!! x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sally aka Billyboysmammy was renamed
> Foo Fingers by Sammy!


haha she sure did she had names for us all


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> DevilDogz said:
> 
> 
> > Shazach said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sally aka Billyboysmammy was renamed
> Foo Fingers by Sammy!


Sally smelly fingers (LMAO)


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

JUst to add to nomination thread - "yourgifts ourgifts has kindly offered to give a personalised gift to the winner -Sammy and her family- a photo gift. If i could ask Diane and Mac to pm them - she will assist in the present! Can i say a big thankyou to Yourgifts Our gifts!! Tanja x x x x x


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> haha she sure did she had names for us all


don't think anyone got anyway with out a name


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

YouTube - The Police - Every Breath You Take

Sh xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> don't think anyone got anyway with out a name


yes Swearer


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> Sally smelly fingers (LMAO)


Opps yes RAiny!!
Sally smelly fingers!!
Maybe you are not quite ready for foo foo yet!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

rainy said:


> yes Swearer


 at least i didn't eat all the pies :yikes:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Georges Mum said:


> JUst to add to nomination thread - "yourgifts ourgifts has kindly offered to give a personalised gift to the winner -Sammy and her family- a photo gift. If i could ask Diane and Mac to pm them - she will assist in the present! Can i say a big thankyou to Yourgifts Our gifts!! Tanja x x x x x


thats so lovely of her, I'm sure Diane&Mac will be delighted  xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> JUst to add to nomination thread - "yourgifts ourgifts has kindly offered to give a personalised gift to the winner -Sammy and her family- a photo gift. If i could ask Diane and Mac to pm them - she will assist in the present! Can i say a big thankyou to Yourgifts Our gifts!! Tanja x x x x x


Awwwww Thanks YGOG xxxxxxx

Bet Josh and Ella would love something with a picture of the puppies on


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> JUst to add to nomination thread - "yourgifts ourgifts has kindly offered to give a personalised gift to the winner -Sammy and her family- a photo gift. If i could ask Diane and Mac to pm them - she will assist in the present! Can i say a big thankyou to Yourgifts Our gifts!! Tanja x x x x x


Hat's off to Ash..."yourgiftsourgifts"...your blimmin wonderful x x x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rainy said:


> Thanks you guys xx Love and Peace
> 
> Right now the intention is to raise a glass to our Sammy and celebrate the joys of love life and humour just as she did.
> 
> ...


no sorry sammy never did private she never left anyone one out soooooooooo sorry for for Sammy it's got to be everyone?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Right guys i must now say good night and find my bed.

see ya all tomorrow Be good now and dont do anything i wouldn't do 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> don't think anyone got anyway with out a name


No one did im proud of my name to 

kerry-the-blimmin-angel

But if i was bad she called me

kerry-the-badest-girl


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> at least i didn't eat all the pies :yikes:


PMSL


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know that Diane and Mac thank you all so very much, and are totally overwhelmed by your posts of support, but as you can imagine, its been a long day for them all so they are going to say there good byes, untill later and say, you all keep the party going, Sammy woulda loved this!
Regards
The Red One (via Mac.)


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

To Sammy the sweetest and lovelist person thats been on the forum.:smile5:
So So So Pleased its Sammy that won.:smile5:

Cheers To Sammy. suz x x :smile5:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Hat's off to Ash..."yourgiftsourgifts"...your blimmin wonderful x x x


here here!!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

christine c said:


> no sorry sammy never did private she never left anyone one out soooooooooo sorry for for Sammy it's got to be everyone?


Hello stranger xxx

Everyone is welcome


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> No one did im proud of my name to
> 
> kerry-the-blimmin-angel
> 
> ...


least your not the swearer :yikes:



rainy said:


> PMSL


haha it still makes me laugh hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

One thing that Sammy seemed to have a knack for!
She brought out the softer side of all of us!

To Sammy !


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

YouTube - Janelle-Amazing (song + lyrics)

This is the most beautiful song, and makes me think of Sunny Sammy Sunbeam 

Goodnight Diane and Mac, we will keep the party going


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Diane and Mac thank you all so very much, and are totally overwhelmed by your posts of support, but as you can imagine, its been a long day for them all so they are going to say there good byes, untill later and say, you all keep the party going, Sammy woulda loved this!
> Regards
> The Red One (via Mac.)


Goodnight Diane & Mac...thank you for joining us & raising a glass x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Diane and Mac thank you all so very much, and are totally overwhelmed by your posts of support, but as you can imagine, its been a long day for them all so they are going to say there good byes, untill later and say, you all keep the party going, Sammy woulda loved this!
> Regards
> The Red One (via Mac.)


Night Diane and Mac

Thanks for joining us

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Any more champers please?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> One thing that Sammy seemed to have a knack for!
> She brought out the softer side of all of us!
> 
> To Sammy !


Thats beautiful DT x x


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

christine c said:


> no sorry sammy never did private she never left anyone one out soooooooooo sorry for for Sammy it's got to be everyone?


Hi Christine. Of course everyones welcome 

Sh x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Goodnight Diane & Mac! may God be with you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Any more champers please?


Anything for you


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

More Champers for Guzzle guts!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Diane and Mac thank you all so very much, and are totally overwhelmed by your posts of support, but as you can imagine, its been a long day for them all so they are going to say there good byes, untill later and say, you all keep the party going, Sammy woulda loved this!
> Regards
> The Red One (via Mac.)


It is no problem, everyone is here for support, we wouldnt love anything more than to make your time on Petforum special! I hope you stay here for a long time!! Night night ! xx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Time for me to say nighty night.

I want to leave you with this - a personal favourite and i shall think of Sammy when i see the bright Rainbows in the sky. 

YouTube - Kermit - Rainbow Connection​
Tanja x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Diane and Mac thank you all so very much, and are totally overwhelmed by your posts of support, but as you can imagine, its been a long day for them all so they are going to say there good byes, untill later and say, you all keep the party going, Sammy woulda loved this!
> Regards
> The Red One (via Mac.)


I just had thr same message hehe

Night Diane and mac xxx
another drink please


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Diane and Mac thank you all so very much, and are totally overwhelmed by your posts of support, but as you can imagine, its been a long day for them all so they are going to say there good byes, untill later and say, you all keep the party going, Sammy woulda loved this!
> Regards
> The Red One (via Mac.)


Night Diane & Mac. Thank you for sharing tonight with us.

Love and strength,

Sh xx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> Time for me to say nighty night.
> 
> I want to leave you with this - a personal favourite and i shall think of Sammy when i see the bright Rainbows in the sky.
> 
> ...


Nite Honey xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

christine c said:


> no sorry sammy never did private she never left anyone one out soooooooooo sorry for for Sammy it's got to be everyone?


Refil Christine 
Glad you have come!
DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> Time for me to say nighty night.
> 
> I want to leave you with this - a personal favourite and i shall think of Sammy when i see the bright Rainbows in the sky.
> 
> ...


Night slightly crazy but very special lady xxx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Because Sammy had a 'WICKED' sense of humour!

YouTube - ed edd n eddy - Whats that coming over the hill


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Night Night Mac & Diane!
Thank you for sharing your special Girl with us!!
We shall never ever forget her! Sammy Sunbeam - the forum sweetheart
DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I found this earlier and it made me smile

YouTube - stand by me


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

rainy said:


> I found this earlier and it made me smile
> 
> YouTube - stand by me


omg i love the lion king!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> omg i love the lion king!


How cool is that then


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

rainy said:


> How cool is that then


i loved it haha!

i wasn't expecting that at all hahaa


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Off to bed.

Thanks for tonight guys. 

You are all special xxxx

Love and Peace

YouTube - Imagine

Sleep easy sammy the blimmin angel :crying: hugging you very tightly xxx


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Been a brilliant night of reflection!
but its bed time for me 
Ill be back on tomorrow where i hope the celebrations on this thread are still ongoing!
Night night!
And sleep tight Sammy the beautiful angel!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Good night all, good night Sammy, although i suspect you may be boogieng long into the night 

All my love in my heart x


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im off to bed aswell i think..up bright and early for work at 7 :yikes: 

sleep well sammy your gone but will never be forgotten :crying:

Bexy-The-Swearer

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

night night all, I'm going too, 

what a wonderful tribute to Sammy this have been and she truly deserves it  night night Sammy xxxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> Off to bed.
> 
> Thanks for tonight guys.
> 
> ...


Night Darling, big hugs xxxx



Ilovemyrattysteve said:


> Been a brilliant night of reflection!
> but its bed time for me
> Ill be back on tomorrow where i hope the celebrations on this thread are still ongoing!
> Night night!
> ...


Night Honey.

Definetely bed time for me too. Thank you Rainy for this, a beautiful way to honour a very special woman.

Nite, Nite Sammy love, shine brightly over those who love you.  :crying: 

Only those who bring us great joy can bring us great sorrow.

Sh xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Night Darling, big hugs xxxx
> 
> Night Honey.
> 
> ...


Yep :crying::crying::crying:

Big hug back my lovely mate xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

rainy said:


> Off to bed.
> 
> Thanks for tonight guys.
> 
> ...


nite nite rainy, sleep well xx

ps. great thread


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll have an ice tea, here's to Sammy!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> I'll have an ice tea, here's to Sammy!


hello i wondered if you were here Sammy would be so pleased you came


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> I'll have an ice tea, here's to Sammy!


To Sammy Pleccy, nice to see you 

Sh xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad you made it pleccy!
Sammy would have noticed you absence had you not have shown!
lol
DT


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

A friend is someone we turn to 
when our spirits need a lift. 
A friend is someone we treasure 
for our friendship is a gift. 
A friend is someone who fills our lives 
with beauty, joy, and grace. 
And makes the whole world we live in 
a better and happier place.

Love & miss ya Sammy x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> A friend is someone we turn to
> when our spirits need a lift.
> A friend is someone we treasure
> for our friendship is a gift.
> ...


Lovely words
Sammy saw you exactly as you saw her! I am sure!
It was an equal partnership!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Just come home, I'll raise a glass and blow a kiss xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

bird said:


> Just come home, I'll raise a glass and blow a kiss xx


Sammy will catch it! One of many!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I had to come back. But i had to say thank-you.I had to say we was so overwhelmed by the beautiful thing's you said. Sue said something that really touched us tonight. It was something that was said often about our daughter,but for Sue to pick up on it over the internet meant more to us than anyone in ' real life' saying it. She said ' Sammy had a knack of bringing out the softer side in all of us' . You all said wonderfull thing's about Samantha. Thank-you again to you all. I also wanted to share this with you. It is a song that Samantha wanted playing today at the service. Hope it mean's as much to you has it did to us. Mac

YouTube - Michael Jackson - You Are Not Alone (Live) (In Munich) (HIStory Tour) (1997)


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> I had to come back. But i had to say thank-you.I had to say we was so overwhelmed by the beautiful thing's you said. Sue said something that really touched us tonight. It was something that was said often about our daughter,but for Sue to pick up on it over the internet meant more to us than anyone in ' real life' saying it. She said ' Sammy had a knack of bringing out the softer side in all of us' . You all said wonderfull thing's about Samantha. Thank-you again to you all. I also wanted to share this with you. It is a song that Samantha wanted playing today at the service. Hope it mean's as much to you has it did to us. Mac
> 
> YouTube - Michael Jackson - You Are Not Alone (Live) (In Munich) (HIStory Tour) (1997)


Beautiful song Mac...really lovely & so fitting!
I didn't realise the service was today...sorry!
My thought's are with you, Diane & The children...much love x x x


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Diane&Mac, that is a lovely song , thank you for sharing it with us , so good to be able to play it and think of Sammy.

suz x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

I am going to be signing of shortly!
The last thing that I shall do tonight before retiring is to play that song!

Sammy my friend - I hope you are listening
love always
Sweet Sue 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

What a beautiful song Mac thank you for sharing it with us...
Sammy you sleep tight..
kerry-the-blimmin-angel


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Well it's almost 1 am Sammy & I am about to log off to hit the hay,
but before I do I'll just take a nightcap...small brandy ...And leave you
with one of my old favourites....Night Sunbeam-Starbright-Girl :smile5:
Love & Miss ya :crying:

YouTube - Elton John ... Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

This is just me gettinfg the chance to join in with Sammy and all her friends on the Forum. You will be sadlly missed Sunbeam


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I was unable to log on yesterday evening.
I've just read through this thread.
You have all written such beautiful things and the songs are lovely.
A beautiful choice of song that Sammy made for her service, thank you so much for posting it Diane and Mac, My thoughts are still with you.
Sammy was a truly wonderful person who bought out the best in everyone.
I shall raise a glass this evening, I'm just sorry I was unable to join you all last night.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Gone But Not Forgotten

When a dearest loved one
Passes away
Our thoughts are filled with them
Each and every day.

Hardly a single moment
Passes by
That our hearts aren't heavy
And we want to cry.

Everywhere we look
A reminder is there
Causing some old memory
To quickly stir.

At night when we close our eyes
And yearn for blessed sleep
We awaken with churning thoughts
Of old memories once buried deep.

We never get over 
The loss of our dear friend
They'll always be with us
Until our own very end.

No, we never get over it
It would be futile to even try
But the hurt begins to lessen
As time passes following our goodbye.

Time lessens and heals our pain
While our life continues on
Through knowing our dear loved one
Is in a safe and peaceful home
Where no suffering exists.



They are in Gods hands.



love and hugs to you all, xx


----------

